# re1 interface doesn't work after power loss



## punktt (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello, 
re1 interface stopped working after power loss, re1 interface share internet to my LAN, however re0 interface still works. When machine boots I get this error message:

```
in_scrubprefix: err=51, prefix delete failed
```
.

My rc.conf:

```
hostname="MinSys.lt"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
gateway_enable="YES"
ifconfig_re1="inet 192.168.4.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="re0"
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="re1"
sshd_enable="YES"
samba_enable="YES"
samba_config="/usr/local/etc/smb.conf"
vsftpd_enable="YES"
#udpxy_enable="YES"
#udpxy_flags="-a re0 -m re1"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="open"
#mysql_enable="YES"
#dovecot_enable="YES"
#sendmail_enable="NO"
#sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
#sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
#sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
#postfix_enable="YES"
#apache22_enable="YES"
dhcpd_flags="-q"
#
router_flags=""
routed_enable="YES"
router=""
#gateway_enable="YES"
#
#router_enable="YES"
ipv6_network_interfaces="none"
```

uname -a

```
FreeBSD MinSys.lt 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon May  7 23:54:22 EEST 2012     root@MinSys.lt:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```
What other logs should I post?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

punktt said:
			
		

> What other logs should I post?


A *uname -a* would be nice, so we know what version we're dealing with.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 18, 2012)

* Does re1 show up in the BIOS?
* Is re1 green light on when ethernet cable is plugged in?
* Unplug re1's cable from the hub and plug the cable into another socket (one that is already showing a green light for another ethernet connection)


----------



## punktt (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I was out, when I came back it was working. That's weird.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 18, 2012)

I would guess that it's an electrical problem. Check your re1 card, check the hub for problem slots. Most likely it will happen again.
You do have a power supply with surge protection ability for the electrical feed of the hub and the PC, right???


----------

